# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të importoj të dhënat nga Excel në Access

## nince_tutes

kam disa (shume rekorde) te dhena ne nje tabele exceli,
dua qe ti fus ne nje databaze accessi, databazen e access e kam ndertuar, duke u bazuar mbi te dhenat qe ruheshin ne excel, dhe them se dizenjimin e saj e kam ne rregull.

Problemi im eshte se si ti importoj te dhenat qe kam ne tabelen e exceliit, sepse databaza ime ne access perbehet nga disa tabela te cilat jane te lidhur ndermjet tyre (kam krijuar relationship)

A ka ndonje menyre se si ti importoj ato? ne rast se ju duhen me shume informacione me thoni sepse do ju jap (psh, databaza ne access perbehet nga 5 tabela.)

Tjeter problem qe kam:

Ne databazen e accessit un kam futur disa rekorde per prove, tani dua qe ti fshij te gjitha rekordet por dua qe edhe tabelat me ID_..... t'ju zerohet autonumberi.

flm shume.

----------


## Borix

Hap dokumentin e Accessit. Shko tek menuja File, kliko mbi "Get External Data" dhe mbi "Import...".

Tek dritareza, zgjidh "Microsoft Excel (*.xls)" tek combo ne fund fare me emer "Files of Type". Eventualisht, duhet te zgjedhesh dokumentin tek vendndodhja fizike ne disk. Paskesaj, do te importohet tabela. 

Tani, qe te importosh te gjitha tabelat pernjehere, eshte mire t'i kesh vendosur ato ne sheet-e te ndryshme exceli. Pra, tek Sheet1 te kesh tabelen e pare, etj.





> Ne databazen e accessit un kam futur disa rekorde per prove, tani dua qe ti fshij te gjitha rekordet por dua qe edhe tabelat me ID_..... t'ju zerohet autonumberi.


E para, ky nuk eshte nje problem. Koncepti i nje kolone celes ne databaza eshte i tille qe te mos kete ndonje kuptim specifik per sa i perket rregullave te biznesit, por thjesht te indentifikoje ne menyre unike nje rekord te dhene. 

Megjithate, nese ngulmon ne te filluarit te autonumber-it nga e para, atehere eshte mire te rikrijosh tabelen, te pakten keshtu behet ne SQL Server.

Por, nese importon tabelat nga Excel, ato do te jene te reja per Access-in, prandaj gjithcka duhet te jete si nga e para.

Bej provat dhe pyet... Pyetjet s'kane fund, sepse njohuria eshte e pafund.

----------


## nince_tutes

Borix, per momentin e leme importimin e fileve excel. (i kam pak te nderlikuar relationshipet ne databazen time dhe fushat qe jane ne excel nuk me korrespondojne fiks si tek accessi).

Per sa i perket atij zerimit te autonumberit, pike se pari, me duhet qe ta bej detyrimisht pasi klienti do filloj te hedhe te dhenat nga fillimi (un e di qe nuk ka rendesi pasi per cdo ID ajo eshte unike dhe e identifikon plotesisht rekordin, por keshtu i do mushka drute).

se dyti, bera disa prova duke fshire celesin primar te tabelave (me pare kisha fshire relationshipet) dhe duke e rikrijuar ate si me pare, por nuk funksionoi.

Databaza ime perbehet vetem nga 5 tabela: dhe konkretisht:
1- T_DERGUESI (ID_DERGUESI, Emri, Mbiemri, etj)
2- T_ZYRA (ID_ZYRA, emer_zyra)
3- ZARFI (ID_ZARFI, Destinacioni)
4- T_DESTINACIONI(ID_DESTINACIONI, emer_shteti)
dhe tabela e 5-te
5- T_TRANSAKSIONI(ID_TRANSAKSION,Data, derguesi, emer_zyra, zarfi, vlera_euro, kursi_euro_lek).

dhe lidhjet jane keto:
1 to many:
T_DERGUESI - T_TRANSAKSIONI
T_ZYRA - -T_TRANSAKSIONI
T_DESTINACIONI - T_ZARFI
dhe
T_ZARFI - T_TRANSAKSIONI.

Kuptohet, qe kam krijuar query, formulare, reporte dhe macro mbi keto tabela.

Po sikur ti fshije te pesta tabelat se bashku dhe me relationshipet e tyre, dhe ti rikrijoj nga e para keto te pesta tabela, a me duhet qe te rimodifikoj dhe formularet apo query-t e tjera?

se ne rast se ato nuk ndikohen( kuptohet qe rikrijimi i tabelave te jete identik, me te njejtat fusha si tabelat para se te fshiheshin) atehere e marr mundin qe ti fshije te pesta dhe ti rikrijoj (te mos harrojme se qellimi yne eshte zerimi i autonumberave)

Por ne rast se pas rikrijimit te tabelave duhet nderhyre per ti rikrijuar nga e para dhe querit, format, reportet, atehere nuk ja vlen, apo jo.

pres pergjigje, respekte.

----------


## nince_tutes

Cuna e zgjidha vete, i fshiva te gjithe rekordet nga tabelat me delete query, dhe ne fund i bera compact and repair, eshte fantastike.

tema quhet e mbyllur

----------


## Borix

Po, pak a shume ne Access duhet te "ristartosh" designin e tabelave. Ne SQL Server, mjafton t'i besh nje DROP TABLE dhe t'i japesh nje CREATE TABLE nga e para...

----------


## nince_tutes

te njejten gje e provova ne access po nuk me eci, ashtu sic e thashe me lart, me ti bere delete me delete query dhe n fund compact and repair te gjithe autonumberat u zeruan>

nese do ta vazhdojme me tej temen....

si mund te hidhet n sql server nje databaze ne access ne menyre qe te sharohet me shume usera????

une kam pare ne nje video tutorial, por ajo thjesht e permendte si mundesi, dhe nuk e shpjegonte step by step.

Ka njeri njohuri????

----------

